# Sea World vs Marine World



## swift (Feb 26, 2006)

In the post about the Lawrence Welk Resort someone posted about Sea World. We are going down to LWR in June and I have been contemplating weather or not to go to Sea World. We have been to Marine World many times and I was wondering if there is much difference.


----------



## northovr (Feb 26, 2006)

Sea World has Shamu and free beer.  Which marine world are you talking about Six Flags Marine World has Shuka.  Sea World has some great shows 
Circus de la mar, Beleive starts in the spring.  If you like a marine zoos then I would definitely go.  SFMW has more land animals and more rides.
Busch entertainment shows are well worth it. And don't forget the free beer at the hospitality center.  Go to the Sea World web site and look at the park it looks increbible.  I truly love Sea World Orlando.  I been to the post sea world park in Ohio and it was great.  Six Flags didn't change anything.  Now it is a water park. 

Daniel Northover
northovr@verizon.net


----------



## KforKitty (Feb 26, 2006)

You can buy a 3 in 1 ticket for SeaWorld, San Diego Zoo and the Wild Animal Park for $99.95 currently for use over 5 consecutive days.

I loved SeaWorld in Florida and can't wait to see the one in San Diego in May/June.

Kitty


----------



## Luanne (Feb 26, 2006)

I really enjoy Sea World.  However, I would recommend the San Diego Zoo over Sea World.


----------



## barbaraek (Feb 26, 2006)

*3 for 1 pass*

We just got back from San Diego two days ago where we used the 3 for 1 pass described above.  For our family (2 kids 15 and 12) it worked out well.  We were a bit disappointed in Wild Animal PArk because the railway line that is included with the ticket was broken down - so we did a lot of walking and only viewed the animals from far away.  The railway was up and running later, but the line was sooo long we passed on it.

The pass allows you to ride the tour bus and skyride at the zoo.  The zoo itself was terrific.

I thought the best day was Sea World. The two shows we saw (dolphins and Shamu) were excellent, the exhibits great, and the park itself very clean and well planned.  We enjoyed the shark experience - traveling down the moveable sidewalk with the sharks swimming above you, touching the manta rays (they feel like jelly, but stiffer), and riding the Journey to Atlantis ride.

The pass doesn't cover your parking, but for the price of one day's admission in one park, you can go to all three (unlimited times) over five consecutive days. We recommend it!


----------



## swift (Feb 26, 2006)

northovr said:
			
		

> Sea World has Shamu and free beer.  Which marine world are you talking about Six Flags Marine World has Shuka.  Sea World has some great shows
> 
> northovr@verizon.net



I am comparing Sea World San Diego to Six Flags Marine World in Vallejo.

Thanks for the responces. Keep them coming. I am still comparing the two to see if our time will be well spent there or not. We will be going so San Diego Zoo as well but I think we will skip the Wild Animal Park.


----------



## Miniwheat (Mar 28, 2006)

*3 in 1 tickets*

Where do you purchase these 3 in 1 tickets mentioned above?


----------

